# When did you deliver your twins?



## Nivy7272

How far along were you when you delivered? I am curious to see! In the states we do baby showers, and I have mine planned for around 30 weeks but I am getting nervous as I seem to see a lot of posts about people delivering earlier than that! Did your babies spend time in the NICU?


----------



## Nut_Shake

I delivered at 37 weeks 5 days, my waters broke in the middle of the night. I was actually booked in for my c-section 5 days later! Mine didn't spend time in nicu xx

And i had my baby shower when i was about 30 weeks too :)


----------



## bek74

My waters broke the day AFTER my baby shower.
Baby shower Saturday May 8th
Waters Broke Sunday (mothers day) 6am May 9th.
I was 28wks and they spent 9wks in SCN (2wks in intensive care nursery) then 7wks in Special Care Nursery.


----------



## bek74

Nivy7272 said:


> How far along were you when you delivered? I am curious to see! In the states we do baby showers, and I have mine planned for around 30 weeks but I am getting nervous as I seem to see a lot of posts about people delivering earlier than that! Did your babies spend time in the NICU?

 
Just wanted to let you know I think your ticker comment is wrong..

you have " First Dr Appointment 11/11/2011 Result Twins... 11/11/2011 hasn't been yet, that will be November NEXT year lol.. Sure you meant 2010 so thought I would let you know...


----------



## lizziedripping

Babies delivered via planned section at 38wks plus 2 days. They were showing no sign of coming up to that point hun, tho I was plagued with BH contractions, and "dodgy" symptoms throughout my pregnancy ;) x


----------



## twinmummy06

delivered at 34+1 via c-section after our 34 week scan showed continuing problems with placental sharing between the boys. it had been an ongoing problem, just that this time twin 2 had not grown at all.
they spent 3 weeks in the special care unit, mainly for jaundice and gaining weight.


----------



## Laura2919

I had Chloe and Jaycee at 29 weeks and 6 days. We were extremely lucky and they only spent 4 weeks in NNU. They came home at 33 weeks and 6 days gestation!


----------



## Dancingkaty1

my twins arrived 38+1...was due to be induced on the sat but my waters went on the thurs night...they arrived on the fri morning, both naturally xx


----------



## Nivy7272

bek74 said:


> Nivy7272 said:
> 
> 
> How far along were you when you delivered? I am curious to see! In the states we do baby showers, and I have mine planned for around 30 weeks but I am getting nervous as I seem to see a lot of posts about people delivering earlier than that! Did your babies spend time in the NICU?
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I think your ticker comment is wrong..
> 
> you have " First Dr Appointment 11/11/2011 Result Twins... 11/11/2011 hasn't been yet, that will be November NEXT year lol.. Sure you meant 2010 so thought I would let you know...Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA DUH!!!! It's pregnancy brain! Thanks!


----------



## mamato2more

40 weeks, 1 day...Ouch! Natural delivery, awesome, fast! Can repost the link to the birth story if you want..


----------



## Nivy7272

mamato2more said:


> 40 weeks, 1 day...Ouch! Natural delivery, awesome, fast! Can repost the link to the birth story if you want..

Sure!


----------



## mummy_blues

I'm kinda getting freaked out from hearing all these stories. Mine is going to HAVE to be a C-Section (first pregnancy, mono-di twins) and any natural birth is going to cause complications with twin no.2. 
My C-section is booked at 36 weeks, but what happens if my water breaks before that? Will I really have to risk a natural birth?


----------



## loz13

hey - mine arrived at 38 weeks plus 5 days through a planned section - there was mo sign of them appearing naturally but I couldn't move I was so big 
lol


----------



## Nivy7272

mummy_blues said:


> I'm kinda getting freaked out from hearing all these stories. Mine is going to HAVE to be a C-Section (first pregnancy, mono-di twins) and any natural birth is going to cause complications with twin no.2.
> My C-section is booked at 36 weeks, but what happens if my water breaks before that? Will I really have to risk a natural birth?

Hun - I am not sure! I really know nothing about twins as these are my first babies. But I think a lot of womens water breaks and they end up having C Sections. Maybe you want to post your question in the main forum here for everyone to see and offer input? That would help you! Good Luck!


----------



## Laura2919

If your booked in for a c section and thats how you planned to deliver then they will deliver them via c section even if you go into labour.


----------



## twins6410

i had my twins at 26+1 we spent 16 weeks in NICU, every pregnacy is different so dont stress :) enjoy every moment of it :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Laura2919 said:


> If your booked in for a c section and thats how you planned to deliver then they will deliver them via c section even if you go into labour.

i agree, especially if there is already a known reason which will make a natural delivery a risk. i'd say if your waters break you would have an urgent/emergency c-section.


----------



## Laura2919

It just shows how everyone is different looking at this thread some of us delivered very early some others early and some other ladies delivered near or over the due date. I would definitely just take it easy and not be too worried.


----------



## Nut_Shake

mummy_blues said:


> I'm kinda getting freaked out from hearing all these stories. Mine is going to HAVE to be a C-Section (first pregnancy, mono-di twins) and any natural birth is going to cause complications with twin no.2.
> My C-section is booked at 36 weeks, but what happens if my water breaks before that? Will I really have to risk a natural birth?

I was booked in on the 7th dec to have an elective section. My waters broke on the 2nd! I went into the hospital and had my section as planned, even though one of the docs did ask me if i wanted to try for a natural birth seeing as my waters had broken! I had a great experience :) Do have a read of my birth story on my blog below if you want to to see what to expect from a section xxxx


----------



## bek74

Laura2919 said:


> It just shows how everyone is different looking at this thread some of us delivered very early some others early and some other ladies delivered near or over the due date. I would definitely just take it easy and not be too worried.

I agree:thumbup:


----------



## mamato2more

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/303453-amazing-arrival-peter-kallen.html


----------



## _Vicky_

I was induced at 37+3 - standard practice at my hospital for twins - I had rising BP although nothing major the boys were happy to stat put though. Fynn was in special care for nearly three weeks due to NEC (immature bowel) but Sam came straight home 

HTH xxx


----------



## genies girl

i was 35 plus 3 when my waters broke i was booked in for a c section at 38 weeks but they had other ideas :0


----------



## Twinmommyca

I had my boys at 32 weeks 4 days and they spent 4 weeks in the NICU. Emergency C-section


----------



## TWINMOMMD

I delivered at 36 and 5 days. Natural. Baby A was 6.3lbs and Baby B was 5.3lbs. Baby B came out breech! Good luck and welcome to the world of multiples!!


----------



## HCB

I have just had my boys at 27+4 weeks. They had had severe twin to twin at 20 weeks but had been having regular check-ups since having laser treatment and they were both coming on well. The last scan was Friday a week ago at 27 weeks and they were both healthy and putting on weight and the consultant was talking about going to 34 weeks. The boys, however, had other ideas!

There appears to be no particular reason why so early. I went into labour rather than having to be induced or have an emergency c-section. Neither baby was in distress so it seems it was just one of those things.


----------



## Angelblue

I had my girls at 31+6 planned c-section, Evie had growth restriction so I had steroids at 26wks and was admitted to hospital at 27wks and monitored very closely to see how far along I could get, they decided 32wks was the cut off point and I managed to make it to that. Evie was 2lb13 and Georgia 3lb13 and they spent 7wks in NICU, and Evie has come home on oxygen, hopefully she'll be off in a few wks.

I spent so much time reading everyone elses stories and how long they were in NICU depending on how many wks they were etc but everyones experiences are so different, try not to stress about it, they will come when they want to! Try to enjoy it, all the worries and stress is all worth it, we've only had them home 3wks and I am over the moon and love being a twin mummy I feel so lucky x


----------



## mom2pne

I had my di/di twins at 36 weeks 3 days, but they tried to come at 31 weeks. PTL was stopped by meds and strict bed rest


----------



## anna stesia

I had my twin boys at 35 + 6 days due to pre eclampcia. I spent a week in the hospital prior to having them delivered by c-section, my left leg had also swollen up so much I was finding it difficult to walk.

My boys Calvin was 7lbs 2oz and Jayden was 6lbs 2 oz I think this was the reason I had high blood pressure due to the weight I was carrying around it was agony, I cried most of the last five weeks of my pregnancy but it was so worth it when I seen their little faces.


----------



## twoofeach

Mine came by emergency section bang on 31weeks after i went into labour and one got distressed. They spent 7weeks in nnu, one had probs with the valve in his heart not shutting but after treatment is now doing fine, we had no major probs while we were in. Hth


----------



## TWINMOMMD

My twinks arrived at 36 and 5 days. I was 4cm since 26 weeks though...very stressful but we made it!!!! :)


----------



## FatKat

38 weeks dead on :winkwink:


----------



## tanzarini

I delivered my b/g twins at 38 weeks. I was booked in for a c-section as my little girl was breech but the consultant examined me and said I could attempt a natural birth as both twins were near enough level, thinking they would be able to manoeuvre the boy into position. I did deliver naturally, but with the breech baby first as her waters broke!!! It wasn't any worse really than a normal head-first delivery. I was on high alert from about 30 weeks though, as braxton hicks were a regular occurrence from that point. I would be reluctant to leave a baby shower much beyond that point really because most of the twin mums I know delivered anywhere from 30-35 weeks, I am surprised I lasted as long as I did!


----------



## TWINMOMMD

I had my twins at 36w and 5d and they spent 0 days in the NICU. I had my shower at 26 weeks though because I had a little scare and everyone thought they would come early... Thank God they didn't!!

((hugs)))


----------



## heyyady

Mummy_blues, looks like you and I are in the same boat- I'm having Mono/Di twins via c-section at 36 weeks- we haven't scheduled a day yet , but I'm hoping to push it til the 9th of May or so... I was told if I go into pre term labor they will do an emergency C-Section-


----------

